# 5     .   !

## ..S.

, ... 

1.       ,     ?
2.   . .            ?
3.        ,       ?

   . , ,    !

    ...

----------


## Lisaya

?    ?

----------


## zas77

> 1.       ,     ?


 1.             .
 2.           - .

----------


## ..S.

. 
    : 

     1.     
     2.      
     3.  
     4.  
     5.   
     6.  
     7. 
     8.     

    :

      1.   
      2.    
      3.    

      N1   .      
      N2   .    ,      
      N3   .    , 
      N4   .   
      N5   .   

,  ,  -   .
 :
1.    ,     ( )     ?
2.        ?        ?

 :
2.   . .            ?
3.        ,       ?


 ()   10 .

----------


## Lisaya

.
   , .    ,   ,    , ,  .
    ,       ,      .
         ,   ,    ,   ,    ,    .     ,   ,       .       .
 ,    ,     24 ,       ,             ,

----------


## ..S.

- ,   .

-      .   ,    ,     ?

-        ?

----------


## ..S.

,        ,   ,  ,         ,    ,     ;       -    . 

 ?

----------


## zas77

> 1) -      .   ,    ,     ?
> 2) -        ?


1)        .
2) .   ? 
      ,  ,       .            .

----------


## Lisaya

> -      .   ,    ,     ?


 ?   ?     ,

----------


## ..S.

.         .          ,  -         "",  .      ,    .       ,  .     , ..      .

 ,         : "   ?".   ,    !  ,   .    .      ,   ....,  ! , , .   , .. ""  ...

       . 

 :
-    "".     ?     .   ""  "",     .     ?   ? 
-  ,     % 15-20,   12        .

----------


## Lisaya

> -  ,     % 15-20,   12        .


    ?     ,        .
     50 ,     ,.  .    .            ,   .   ,         . 
   .
      .     ?   ? .  .          ,  .

----------


## 7272

,         ,              " ".
     ,     .          (  10    ),   .
     " "   ,    .            ,       .
         .

----------


## zas77

.      .
 .   ,   ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

> 


?

----------


## 7272

..S.,   ?

    ,     .          ,        ,     .

----------


## ..S.

> ?     ,        .


 ?     ...

 - 74.

     .      " ".  ,            . .   ,       ..... !!!

-    ,   .    ?      , , ,      ?!

----------


## zas77

> -    ,   .


   ? 
  .
  - .  :yes: 

      ... (  )   .
  ( ),     .

----------


## Lisaya

> ?     ...


 ,     .       .


> ,            .


    ,     ?    ,     ,      .
       ,    .   ,, ,   .



> ,   .


   ,   ?   ,  -   .

----------


## ..S.

> ,     .
> 
>      ?


-     ?

  ,    ". "  ""   10 .    .  "" ()     ,    ,      ...           ?!

 :
-     .     "  ".  , .. ?  .    .

----------


## ..S.

> ,   ?   ,  -   .


     :
 15.12.2007     , ,         ,     08.08.2001 N 129- "       ".

   N 7-   ջ    :
    ,      .

         ,     20.06.2007 N 3.16-08/681.

   12  1996  N 7- "  "   ,  , ,        ,      ,      (),    .

 ,      , , ,            ,     ,     ,            .

  ,     12  1996  N 7- "  "     ,   , , ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

> -     ?


  ,        ,  ,     ,  ,        .
   "1  , "2      .    .
2       ,       2  ,      ,     2   "".         ,   2   


> .     "  ".  , .. ?  .    .


    ,  ,      10   .

----------


## Lisaya

?   ?    ?

----------


## 7272

,     2007 .          ( ).         ,        94.           .  -.

----------


## Lisaya

,

----------


## 7272

,       ,     ?!

     .         .   ,          " ..", " "        .            .       ,            .

----------


## ..S.

, , .. 1   .     ,              ,    - ...




> .   ,          " ..", " "        .            .       ,            .


   1,35/.*65,5.(-)*14 =1238,02 -    ,    402+3 , ,  400  ,   ... +  0,16*65,5*120 =    .  ,          - !

-  ,   ...?!

-       .     -   400 . 

- -         ?

-  /.       ?    ? / ()  %    "  "    ?

----------


## 7272

,   ,         .   ,    %%   -,     .
             ,    .
   ,    .              .         ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,              ,    - ...


       .  ?   .(        )


> +  0,16*65,5*120


    ?             ,

----------


## ..S.

> :
> +  0,16*65,5*120
>     ?             ,


, .

----------


## Lisaya

,  - . ,

----------


## ..S.

136.       


1.             . **  *   .*    ,          , **     .

 146.          
6.                        (  )         .

:
       - ?

----------


## ..S.

> ,  - . ,


     ,            -3765/9  23.06.2005.                         01.07.2005.     .
  ,          :
-  ,    ,  ,    ,     ,    ,              ,       ;                                                             
-  ,     ,         ,     ,                       ,     ,    ,   ,      ,         ,       ,      ,       ,  ,    ,    ,   ,         ,  ,      ,    ,    ,  ,     ,  .

----------


## 7272

> :
>        - ?


        ?

----------


## ..S.

,  ,      .  .          !
  -   "-"     ,   " ",  . 

   ,   ,      2-3-4 . 
       ,  , ,  olg123123123@yandex.ru,  .

----------


## Lisaya

,  ,  ,      ?
     ?     ,      .
,  - ,    .

----------


## ..S.

> ?


         ...

  , !

----------


## ..S.

.    , ..   ***    ,     "",      .     , ..      - , -, ...

----------


## Lisaya

-,  . ,  -                .       ,      ,  ,    .     ,    ,       .
-,    ,,        .    ,      ,

----------


## ..S.

.       .    50-100,   ...     .  ,     ,     ,   .       50%+1. 
m"m, ,     %   . ? - , ,   :   =  .

----------


## 7272

> =  .


    ,      .

----------


## slogon

.              .45-48,      .47,      ( )  .    ,      ,       .          .    2        .          :      ( )             ,              .4 .45  .      ,  .              3-  ( ,    ,  -  ,  -  : .14    ).           ,      .       (  ),      .            ,  .      ,     . ,       (    ).

----------


## ..S.

(   -),   !
  ,   ,     : , , , ,  ,        .  ,      ,             .

    :

----------


## Lisaya

*..S.*,          ?    ?

----------


## Lisaya

> .       .    50-100,   ...


.    ,            ,, .
  =    .

----------


## ..S.

-            ?   ...?  ,      ?

----------


## Lisaya

,  .   ?

----------


## Lisaya

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=328067
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=308055
  ,    ,  .
,      ,     , -

----------


## ..S.



----------


## Lisaya

,      ,    .     :Smilie:

----------


## Lisaya

*..S.*,   ,

----------


## ..S.

!    . ..         .       (  .) , ,    .  ,     22.05.  04.06.      24.05.  06.06., ..         10  ,   .    ?     6 ,    ?     ?      . -  .   ...?       , , "  ",  ,  ,    .

----------


## ..S.

12.05.2010.

----------


## Lisaya

> 


   ,    ,  ,   (        )  ,       .    -?        ,         


> .


     ?

----------


## ..S.

*******  
********  
   Ȼ
******** ****** *****


. ******
: *****





            ,          : 
1.  *****  180, 
2.  *****  180/1, 
3.  *****  182, 
4.  *****  50, 
5.  *****  52

        . :    15.06.96. 72-:     (.    30.12.2001 N 196-),    29.12.2004 N 188-.


03.05.2010.

   :

----------


## 7272

,     .

----------


## Lisaya

!!!  -  ?
       ,  ,

----------


## 7272

?

----------


## ..S.

:
            ?

    ?     -.  ,     ,   ,     ,  ,     ..

     ?     ,    ?

, ,  ! !

----------


## ..S.

:

1.	         ( )    ;
2.	     ;
3.	     *****   50, 52   ***, 182, 180, 180/1   ***,    .136 .2 1,2  .
4.	    .
5.	     .
6.	    ()   .

    ?
 ,  ...

----------


## 7272

> ?


         "       ".       .        ,     .    .            ,     .          .

----------


## Lisaya

> ?


   4 :Smilie:

----------


## 7272

> ?


  (  ),     ?     ,            ().


> 2.	      ;


  ,          ,    .


> 1.	         ( )    ;


       .

     ,           .           -    ,         .    , ..    .

     ,   , .

----------


## 7272

> 4


  :yes: 

        ,  .  ?

----------


## Lisaya

> :
> 
> 1.	         ( )    ;
> 2.	     ;
> 3.	     *****   50, 52   ***, 182, 180, 180/1   ***,    .136 .2 1,2  .
> 4.	    .
> 5.	     .
> 6.	    ()   .
> 
> ...


   3,4,5.6  ,   1,  2.  2   ,

----------


## ..S.

,   ...

 1  ,         ?

,       , ,     ...

 , !   ?   4      1   ,  ,   ! ...

,   3     ,  ?

----------


## Lisaya

,   

 :Smilie: .        .    -

----------


## ..S.

. 5  6   ,    ,    ?

     ,   ?

     ,   ,   .    ...

----------


## 7272

> . 5  6   ,    ,    ?
> 
>      ,   ?
> 
>      ,   ,   .    ..


     .
       ?

----------


## 7272

http://newsland.ru/News/Detail/id/501875/cat/105/
  .

----------


## zas77

> 2.       ;
> 			
> 		
> 
>   ,          ,    .


.    . 
   2 :  -     ,   -     .

----------


## zas77

3. "** "  

(.  # 21 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=97007)

----------


## 7272

,     ,  ,        .      ,    ,             ,        50% + 1 ..             .                   .

----------


## ..S.

> .    . 
>    2 :  -     ,   -     .


      : "      ".    ,      ,   .

,    ...      , !    ,   !

...   30 ,    ,        ...  , ,    ... 11 !

----------


## ..S.

> ,     ,  ,        .      ,    ,             ,        50% + 1 ..             .                   .


           ?    ?

----------


## Lisaya

, , ,    , ,     
      ,       .     ,     ,   -      ,  ,

----------


## 7272

> ...   30 ,    ,        ...  , ,    ... 11 !


     .        ,   .

----------


## ..S.

?      . ,  
 , 
 , 
-,     , -   . 

,  
        (36 .. ,    ). 
      , ..   , . 
     ...
,    -  !    - "  "

,   ??????????????

    , : "        8,4/ ..  31.12.10.?

----------


## Lisaya

> , : "        8,4/ ..  31.12.10.?


   ?      ,  ,   , 
       ,

----------


## 7272

,    ,         .
        ,     ,     /.

----------


## ..S.

: 
"       . ***** = */ ..  31.12.10." 

"---//---  "

 ?

,      .     ......  ""!    ,      ,        .    -    ...   ,  ...

----------


## ..S.

.     ! 
  ?!

----------


## ..S.

, !

 :
  = 8,68/.
 .  = 1,35/..

----------


## Lisaya

> . ***** = */ .





> "


 
       ,        -  -,     "   "    .
       ,  "        4               ,     ?"      ,    ....   ,       .     .  ,     ,   ,

----------


## Lisaya

?    ,    ,       (      )

----------


## 7272

?     .           .            .         ,          ,          .
             : "    ".        .     ,       .

----------


## 7272

> .


     ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

,    ,   , ,      


> . *****

----------


## zas77

> ?


     .
        ?      ** ? 
 , ,  - ,    "-".
       ,          :Wink:   :yes:

----------


## 7272

> ,


      ,    .

----------


## ..S.

...

    8,4,   8,68.
 :"                           : 8,4  1,35"

,    .        ....

  ! 

   .  .     .  ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 7272

,       ,        .
  8,40     8,68,     ,      .

,     !     ,    .

----------


## zas77

> ,


 * " "*
   ,      
-  , 
-    (  ,     ), 
-   .

,  ?
 ,        .
,      ? 

  , !

----------


## ..S.

""
     !

   3 ,           ...        ...

 4 -
1.
2. 
3.  
4.  
+

----------


## zas77

> !


  , . 
 ,       :yes:   :Frown: 

  - !
   5      .

----------


## Lisaya

> .


     ,  ,    , ,    5 ,      7        ?


> ?           ?


      ?


> ...


     ,    (    )        
,    ?

----------


## zas77

> , ,    5 ,      7


      .     ,     **  (, ,   ..),     (),         .

----------


## Lisaya

?
,   ,    ,    ,

----------


## ..S.

, !
   7  .   :     34 .   5 .,        .    ,   "",   34 . 30 .  "".       .   ,  , , ,      !

      :
 =0,16/..
 =8,97/..
  =0,81/..
  =52,04/..
  =9,96/..
 =3,68/..
 =12,25/..
   =8,4/..
  =1,35/..
*65,5 ..  = 2,338,81

   , , , , , +.
     5000  5700.

 ,     ,  ?  ?   ?      , -    ???

     ?
    ? 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## 7272

"  ".        ,       (    ).      4        .


> ?


      ,         .

                  .

     ,           ,    ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,   "",   34 . 30 .  "".


     ,   ,  ()
       %     ,   ,       .

----------


## ..S.

.         .   , 1   3    !         .   . ,      ,    . .      !   ?       ,   ,      ?! ,      ,   .      ,    530 !        ?

    ...  !
    ?   /, .    ,   ?       , ! 

 , ,    .    ,     ...   .    ,     - ,  , .         ,       !   ,         16   .   , ,  ,  ,  ,  , , ......+  .     !   !     ,        !

----------


## Lisaya

> 


,    


> ...  !


  ,    .  .
,    ,   ,       .        (   ),   .    , .  -

----------


## Lisaya

> /, .    ,   ?


     ,     ,    ,  ,     .     .  ,  -
,

----------


## ..S.

, ...

 1  8 :     ,       .

 .  ,   .      .     .     ,  , 20 ..,         ".."

   ,    ?  .  . 9900 .    + .   ?   (. )  , ,   ,   .    ,          !!!  .   . , ,         . ....     ! ,    , ,  3 ,       . , ,    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  ?

----------


## Lisaya

. ,  ,  ,     .  .  , ,       -

----------


## zas77

> 1) 1  8 :     ,       .
> 2)     .
> 3)    ,    ?


1,3)           ,  .   . .
**      . 
,       ?       .  .   

2)       ?
 ,        ,    . .    .

----------


## Lisaya

> . 
> ,       ?


   ,    ?         ,   ,   ,  .     :             ?   ,       ?
     -

----------


## zas77

> 1)    ,    ?
> 2)     -


1) ,     .  .
2)   ,         .  ,     "",      1:.8.0 (..    )

----------


## 7272

( )      .              .            .    ,   ,     .

----------


## ..S.

> ( )      .              .            .    ,   ,     .


     . 09   = 12 .                   . 09.    13   2009.,    , ,     .

...       15 .,  15 .*530.=7950 . ,  ,  /       .     . , ,       "..",      , ..    ".." ,    + 15   = "   "!

----------


## 7272

.        3%     , 8%   (,      ).        15,      .        ,      .     .

----------


## Lisaya

> 15 .,


  15    , .      10-11 ,    . 10 *530 =5300,     ,    4000.    ,  ,   .

----------


## ..S.

.        :Smilie:

----------


## ..S.

...
 2  -   . 80% ,     .

...
    " "...         (!).    ,  , , ,    ,       ! 
 : 
- ,     , " "? - -   ...

   ,  ,        .      ?

----------


## zas77

> ,  ,


    ""   . ?

----------


## Lisaya

?   1 ( ),     1 ,  (   )  1 .       1 ?
   ,          -  .   -  .
   -

----------


## Lisaya

!  .

----------


## ..S.

:Dezl:  !!!!!

----------


## ..S.

,     ? ,   ?      :Frown: ,  ,     ...  ,   ,  .   .   ...   ...    ...     !

----------


## ..S.

?

 .      ,     ?  :Confused:

----------


## zas77

> ,     ?


 , ,         ,      .

    ,   .
,    ,   .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,     ?


   ,     (   )  .  ,      .   ,  .


> ...    ..


    .  .  ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,


      ,   ,

----------


## ..S.

** 

    .  ,       ,        .     . 

    :
5)	                                      . *                          ,  ,   ;*

  ?       .   ?

----------


## ..S.

- ..  ?  ,  !

----------


## 7272

,      .

----------


## Lisaya

,    ,        .  .          (  ,   ,   ).   ,  ,      5  10    .      .

----------


## ..S.

-     ,     .

       (   ),   ?        . 

   .  ,   ,     ? ,  ? ,         .     ?

----------


## Lisaya

> ?


  .   .

----------


## ..S.

,    ?       ?    ,   ?         ""  ? 
, ,            ?   ,     ?

----------


## ..S.

...

----------


## Lisaya

,

----------


## 7272

,         .

      ...,       .             , .

----------


## ..S.

:  25.05.10  07.06.10,     .  ?   "" ,  ,     .   2-3  ,        ,     ...  ,  ,      . ,     ,    .       ,    ,   ,    " "....     ,     ,     ,    - . 
,    .       ...

----------


## zas77

> ,    .


?    ?
    3 . 135   "    ,  ,              ". 
 ,     51%         .         ,            (. 3 . 48  ).

      .     ,

----------


## ..S.

?         ? 

.   ?

----------


## zas77

> ?         ?


  ,         50 ?

----------


## ..S.

.    ...

----------


## Lisaya

,   ?

----------


## ..S.

.   .   .        ,  ?

----------


## zas77

> .        ,  ?


 : ** 
    ,         - .            (  )    .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,         - .            (  )


        ,

----------


## zas77

> ,


 ,       .   , -,     :
-   (1)
-    (2)
-       (       . (2)

----------


## Lisaya

, ,      .               .         ,      .       .

----------


## Lisaya

45.         
4. ,           , *                    .                        ,                   ,*                ,            .

----------


## zas77

> ...  **       ,            .


"** "
   (   )       ?  :Wow:

----------


## Lisaya

,   .   ,        - .  ,         ,

----------


## Lisaya

> **  **      ,                ,            .


 ,  ,    - .

----------


## 7272

> ,  ,    - .


   .     .        ,       .

----------


## Lisaya

?

----------


## 7272

,      .     ,     .

----------


## ..S.

!
   ,     !  .  ,      ,  ,      ..  ..,      ,      ...    ,  ,   !?     . ,       ,       ,              ,  !    !       .   ,     ...   -  -, -   !

----------


## ..S.

, ..  ?    ,   !?   ?!

----------


## Lisaya

,   ,   ,

----------


## Lisaya

,     .
1.      . 5 .
2.          ,  15 .
3.    "   ?"
 ,      5-15 .     
4.     ,     ,   
5.      - 15 

       15      ,     17 .  ?

  -    ,  ,    ,    ,    .

----------


## ..S.

,    .   ,      ,    ,    .       1 ,  ,        , .  1-   5 .

1.     14 .
2.    7  21.00.
3.   ,     25   7 .
4. ,  , .    ?
5.    ,  -   ?

----------


## Lisaya

> 1





> 3.   ,     25   7 .


   ,  51 %  ,         


> 4. ,  , .    ?


 


> 5.    ,  -   ?


 ,       7

----------


## ..S.

(),    ,    7 ,        . ?!   ..  7- ,        ?!

----------


## Lisaya

?  -

----------


## Lisaya

,    
          .  45    ,               :
-   ,     ;
-    (   );
- , ,              -       ,   ,    ,     ;
-   ;
-      () ,     ,    ,     .
      ,   ,      ,     ,   .             ,      ,           .

----------


## ..S.

..      10  ?! !

   ,   ,  ..

----------


## 7272

> ,   ,  ..


      ,  .

----------


## ..S.

. .    .   ,  ,   ....

,     , ..    ? , ,  ,   ?!       ,   ,       65,5 ..   ,  42,7 .. =   22,8 ..   ?   - ?

----------

> . .    .   ,  ,   ....
> 
> ,     , ..    ? , ,  ,   ?!       ,   ,       65,5 ..   ,  42,7 .. =   22,8 ..   ?   - ?


_  ..._
 :
    - , ,      . 
    ,       .

----------


## ..S.

!  ... ,    ...

_"..    ,       ."_
-  ...

   ..    ,  , , , ""  "." -    ?
,     2005.        ?

----------


## ..S.

.   :   65,5,  42,7 ..,    = 22,8,  ,      5,51 ..
 ,  , ...  ???

----------


## ..S.

, ,     = 2,75?????????????

----------


## ..S.

.       .     ...

----------


## 7272

,        .
    "  ." =    .          .
         "3 ".

----------


## ..S.

1  " . (   ?    ?)".    - .      !     ?   -      ! -  ? , !!!

----------


## ..S.

:
 : 183-1947 : 129337, ,  , 26,   ,  

           ,        ,   .             . 
      (),    .     ,    .       15  30   . ,      ,     .           ,    4,85    .      ,     . 

, ,   ,   ( )...  ...!

----------


## Lenochka05

> , ,   ,   ( )...  ...!


   .    .     ,       . ..  ,       ,          .



> 15  30   . ,      ,     .


         .



> !     ?


  .

      .    .
    ,   ,    .  .  :Frown:

----------


## 7272

> 15  30   .


  .             .     :       .                  ,      .         -  .         .        15,30(),        8-10          .  5-7 .      , , .       ,        ,     .
    ,  ,      .


> 


            .

----------


## 7272

** 
 ,      ,  . http://www.1tv.ru/documentary/fi=6222&sn=21

----------


## zas77

> ** 
>  ,      ,  . http://www.1tv.ru/documentary/fi=6222&sn=21


 :
- ,   
-  .
 . 
          .

         .

----------


## 7272

" "

----------


## zas77

> " "


    .
          ? 
,     ? 
, ,        ?

----------


## 7272

,    .

----------


## Lenochka05

. ..    ,   ..,  ,         ,    .     . 



> .


    .

   .       .     -  .    ,      (,     -     ),     ,          .  :Cool:

----------


## ..S.

:
 =0,16/..
 =8,97/..
  =0,81/..
  =52,04/..
  =9,96/..
 =3,68/..
 =12,25/..
   =8,4/..
  =1,35/..

   =12,25. 15,30-12,25=3,05 .      ,  - ?

----------


## 7272

.     .   12,25,     ,        ,     ,    ?
   "  "  "."   .

----------


## ..S.

!    ! ,     !        ( )?    , , ?

   , ,   - ?  ?    ,      ?       ?

----------


## 7272

,                     .
      ,    .       :
1.
2.  
3. 
4.  
 :
1.
2.
   ,         (),           .
            .   ,     ,     .        .

----------


## ..S.

.    - ( , ,  ,  ...). 
 .45 5.
3) , ,     _                ,   ,    ,     ;_ 

  ,  .  ,      .
,      .   :  08.06.10  31.01.11.,     8 .   (   ),    ,  ..    ,      .,       ,        , ..     100% -          .         . 
 , ?       -  !  ,    39% ,      ! - -  !!!    ,          ...

----------


## ..S.

*     :*


  2/21,  . !

           :
             01.11- 10.11.2008.    75 %     .          .
    . 44,45,46       ,         .    ,                    .     (  09. 11. 2008 )     20 .11. 2008.
        30  2008 .

 , .. .   2/21  ..
12. 11. 2008.

*  :*



          18     

        !

       ,            

       12  2006 .

      ,   ,        22  2006 .

        ,      ,          .

       ,     :
       . .
       . .
       . .
       . .
       . .
       . .
       . .
       . .
       . .
       . .
       . .
       . .
       .. 


       ?! :Dezl:

----------


## zas77

> 01.11- 10.11.*2008*. 
> (  09. 11. 2008 )     20 .11. *2008*.
>         30  *2008* .
>  , .. .   2/21  ..
> 12. 11. *2008*.
> 
> ...   12  *2006* .
>       ,   ,        22  *2006*


   ?

----------


## ..S.

, ,   .    ....

----------


## Lisaya

> !     ?   -      ! -  ? , !!!


  .        ,         .   .
      ,    ,  , 307   .


> . ..    ,   ..,


    .         .
    .      .    ,          ,          .

----------


## 7272

,             .        ,  , ,       ,    " ".
    ,  ,        .              "  ",   1,  1200 .,   800  1500   ,     ,    .           . ..    ,       - .

----------


## Lisaya

> , ,       ,


.      ,    ,   ,  ?     ,            ?

----------


## Lisaya

,   ,     , ,

----------


## 7272

> ,   ,


 !

----------


## ..S.

, ,      #185???
   ,         ,     !
 :Dezl:

----------


## ..S.

*      :*

  -

, ,   ,        ""       ...       :
1. .2 .47   "2.          ,     ,      ,        ."
  .45-46                        .         -     ...        -     ""           -      "-"?        (,    )     ?

----------


## 7272

, ..       ,      ,    .            ,   ,      .           .
       ,              .         ,     .

----------


## Lenochka05

> ,  , ,       ,    " ".


 , , , , .     .
 .     ,       .
      307.         .      ,     .       ,  , .          ,  307    ,       .     .  :Frown:

----------


## 7272

. ,       ,      ?           307 ,             "0" -  .

   ,    ,            .

----------


## Lenochka05

> ,    ,  , 307   .
> :          . ..    ,   .., 
> 
>     .         .


 .    ,     
. 4 .7      .  :Wink:

----------


## ..S.

> .


,    .

----------


## Lisaya

?      ,  ,   ,  ,           .   ,  10  .
*7272*, *Lenochka05*,    , ,    .      ,  .          ,   ,     ,  ,  .

----------


## ..S.

> .   ,  10  .


  ?    .

----------


## Lisaya

,     ,     .       3 ,       ?
     ,   1.   (   )         .

----------


## 7272

"",   ,   .     ,              .      .

----------


## 7272

*..S.* ,    , - .
http://www.admgor.nnov.ru/references...inf/metod.html

----------


## Lenochka05

> ,    ,            .


7272,       ,     , ,   .       ,   ,   ,     .        ,   .
:
         ? 
  ,    ?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## 7272

> ,   .


    .


> ?


     .


> ,    ?


   ?      .

----------


## Lenochka05

> ?      .


, .



> .


,      .   -  ,    . 
         .2 . 542   (2.      ,    ,       .          ,         ( 2  1105).).       ,    .      .

----------


## 7272

> .


.        ,   .       .      .

----------


## Lisaya

,   , 1,5

----------


## Lenochka05

> ,   , 1,5


,      .              1500,00  .        ,     . 
 ,    .      .

----------


## ..S.

> 7272,       ,     , ,   .       ,   ,   ,     .


   ?  ,        -,   ?

----------


## ..S.

. 
  (, )           ,        - ?!   ,   ?

----------


## Lisaya

?

----------


## ..S.

?                   ?

----------


## Lisaya

. ,     :   , .  ,  ,  ,    ,  ,   ,  ,   ,    (   ),   ,    ,      . ,         .                    .     .

----------


## ..S.

, . .      3,68/..,   0,81/..,      ,   ,      ..     ""  . . ,  .., . , / 6-7  () , ,      .  .        ,   ,   ( /)    ,    .   ,    ,          ... ,     ()    . ,   ,  ,    ,  ,     ,    .  %     ,   .

----------


## Lisaya

.  .        .  , .     . ?     ,  .  .   ,    "" ,  ,      .             .
,    - .       ,    .      3   ?  .        .     ?    ?

----------


## 7272

> ?  ,        -,   ?


   "",   ,    .     ,       .

----------


## Lisaya

(      )
      ,

----------


## ..S.

m'm,   !      ,    : http://mgn.v-nedv.ru/newsr_1423.html
     .   ,     =3,68/..      ,    ,   ..

      .       .  ,      ,    . 
** ,     ,       ,  ..   ()  ?
 ?...

----------


## Lisaya

> =3,68/..      ,    ,   ..


  ,    ?     .      ?        ?              ,     ,    ,    .          ,,  .
          ,    ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

> .


 .    ?   (  )    ,    ,   2-3  .?    ,        ,?     ,?  -     ,  .     : "  - "

----------


## 7272

> (  )    ,    ,   2-3  .?


  ,           ,   .        .    5 ., 4 .    1 .   ..              ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

, -        3,62      . -     ()          3,15  5,10.    ,     ,          -  ,  - ,     .
    ,     1       ,      ?

----------


## ..S.

,    .       .  ()           .    .            .      ,    ,  .      ...,    .

----------


## Lisaya

?        491  ,   -   .      ,       ,    12        .      , .     .      .

----------


## Lisaya

?

----------


## 7272

> ,     1       ,      ?


      340 000  ,  12,    ... .    .       -     .

----------


## ..S.

25 .

 / ""  " ".       3,86/..,     .    ,  ..   , ,    .      ,   .     200      ,    15   ....,  .    ,    ?         ,   ?!      .

         . !     ,  -,   ,  ?  :Confused:

----------


## Lisaya

3,68,      .  .    .  100 , 80  , 20   ,  10  ,  8  (      12 ),  ,      ?   .    .
        .       .     ,      !           !
     ,   .
  ?     .  ,        .  ?

----------


## Lisaya

,           .       ,   .    .

----------


## ..S.

.         .      .        ?     ?    ()   ,     : " ....     8,4 - "...", 1,35 - ". "". 
,         ,   ,   ,     . ,       .  ,     ?      (.  -)?   -  - ...

  ,   ...

----------


## Lisaya

.    .                       ,   .
    ,     ()   .
,     ,

----------


## ..S.

1.	  52167-2003    .       .  . 
2.	  52168-2003    .      .  . 
3.	  52169-2003    .     .  . 
4.	  52299-2004    .      .  . 
5.	  52300-2004    .      .  . 
6.	  52301-2004    .  
 . 
7.	   1177-2006     .
    .

 ....

----------


## Lisaya

,  ,   .      ?
5. ,  
()

5.1.  ()       2.601   ,  ,  ,            .
5.2.        ,           (      , , ,   ..).
 -  ,            ( ,   ..),   .         ""    ,      .

----------


## ..S.

,  . ,       ..

      ...
   ...,         ?     -   ?     ?       !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lisaya

.  .    ,    .,         ..

----------


## ..S.

, ..  ,      .        -    . ,    .  , ,  ,      ,                       ! 

, :
-       ?
-      ?
-   - , ,  ?!

  , , !

----------


## 7272

,         -   , ..      .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,         -   , ..      .


     . .



> 


     ,   .       .


> -       ?


     ?     ?



> -      ?


  ,   



> -   - , ,  ?!


        ,     . 450 000-00 .

----------


## ..S.

, ,       ?
     -     .     ,         . ..    (11 ),    ,      .   ,     ?      ,       ,   ,     !        ?     ?
      , , .    .           ,   ,            ,  ,    35-  . 

   -         .        ,       " ",        ,     .  ,     . ,        ?

,   ,      .           .        ,  ,  .       ?    , ,   ,    ,    ,  ,    !

----------


## 7272

,         ,        .               .

 ,    .
   ,     ,        .

   1           .      .

----------


## ..S.

> ,   .       .


     ,  - ,  ,              .   ...

----------


## Lisaya

> ?


       ,    .        :       ,  ,        ,     ,             .    ,    -   ,      ,    ,         ,   .        , ,,   .


> , ,


    ?  .


> ,


  ,   :    , , , , .        . .     . ,         --.

----------


## Lisaya

> ,  - ,  ,              .   ...


   .       .    -   ,   .
 ,               .      .   ,   ,         ,   .           ,

----------


## ..S.

,   ,   .            .     ,   .      ,      .
     ,     3 .    ,   , ..      ,     ,  ,     ,           30   ..     ,    9 . ,      ,       .    ,    .  ,      ,    (11 )      .   ,     ,    .       . 

     .   .   30 .   ,  ,   .    .     ,      .   ,  .       ,       ,      .  ,     ,     .   ,  ,        .    - , -.

----------


## ..S.

> :    , , , , .        . .     . ,         --.


      ?  ,       .          .,  ,     ,        !

    ,   -  ?     ? !!!

----------


## ..S.

http://ploshyadki.com/?p=549

http://www.tribuna.ru/articles/2008/12/18/article2965/

m'm,       .

.....

----------


## ..S.

18.01.2010  
* 2010       .*

,             ,               .          .

            .       .  ,     ,    ,     .     .

        ,               .



 2003      -     . 12  2003       ,  ػ   ,     ,       -455    .    -455      ,        .

         1177-2006     .     .



, ,             ,  ,             , , , .

    ,    ,          (     )      .

        (  ),       , (, ,  , ).   (,  , )     ,                  .

      1177-2006     ,        ,        .



     ,  (   !)   8 ,  .        . ,  ,     0,2  2      ,       500 !           ,      ,        .         ,  :       ,      ,      ,  ,  .



      ,   .   ,    ,     ,     .     ,     .           ,    .                       .

  ,          .        ,     .    , ,  ,   ,    ,    . , ,        ,       .



               .       .        AS/NZS 4422:1996,     1177 EN: 1997  BS 7188:1998,     ASTM F 355-01  F 1292-99.



     ,            27  2002 .  184-,        .   ,          .         ,      .         98%          1177-2006.        , !

 ,   .     ,      ,        , ,    .   2009    -455            ,               , ,        .      ,          .

                     2010 .  ,           .







   -455

----------


## Lisaya

> ?


, . 70        ,    .


> ..  ,


             .  ( )    ,         .


> ,    .       .


 


> -455


   "  "?

----------


## ..S.

1.    ,  .
2.    .
3.        .
4.       .     .

 5.    ,      ,          ? ,   !

----------


## 7272

?

----------

